# fire eel and ornate bichirs



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

nice! i want them


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool bichir! Your Eel is getting big....how big is it now?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

id say its pushing 20" its bigger then my first fire eel i had, and when that died it measured at 18" this one is way thicker then the other. this one started out as a runt though when the other was at 18" this was around 6" or so and i got them at the same size.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol he is definitely thick, must be feeding him good. Mine is a slow grower, thank God. how long did it take him to get that big?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd say from the 6" to now just under 2 years. It'll eat about a half a fillet of tilapia every other day.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

And when I give it prawns it'll have 5 or 6


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

no wonder he so thick lol cool thats good to know, really wasn't in a hurry for mine to get 30" as it is. When I first researched them I was under the assumption they grew faster, luckily they don't in most cases apparently. Only feeding bloodworms and smaller earthworms right now. I have tried mincing prawns from time to time, but didn't seem to like them. I think the live worms are the favorite, for that matter, everyone in that tanks fav food lol pretty amusing since none of the fish are big enough to eat a whole worm. All you see is fish swimming around with worms hanging out of their mouths and the Fire Eel & Zig Zag Eel swimming around stealing them with a short game of "worm tug of war" lol 
Glad to see yours is doing well...was a sad day when the other one died


----------

